
Show HN: Interview with the Artist - Idea for a Wordclock - matt_the_bass
https://www.finewordclocks.com/blog/interview-with-the-artist
======
matt_the_bass
At the suggestion by Dang, a year ago I posted a Show HN [0] about my
wordclock side project. Since then, I've sold a few units and (more
importantly) my young kids have been really inspired by the idea that THEY can
make things from their own ideas.

when I show people my work, I often get a lot of questions, so I posted an
interview on my blog. I hope some of the HN community finds it interesting.
Please feel free to ask additional questions.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18950130](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18950130)

